# Munin Node / Apache Status

## crkpipe

Hey all,

I am trying to setup munin mode to map my apache statistics, but I am running into a bit of trouble.  I have the httpd.conf directives to turn on ExtendedStatus and the Location /server status blocks turned on.

When I look at my apache access log ( where I believe the cron is trying to get the apache process info ) it shows [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/server-status.

I have this running on a few RH servers, but those do not have a url in the htdocs path?  I am not sure where / what is causing this, but I am pretty sure it is why my Munin Graph is showing "Not a Number" (NAN) on the http url.

Any insight as to where I can attempt to fix this would be greatly aprpeciated!

Thanks.

----------

## qriff

Because /etc/apache2/httpd.conf contains a typo:

```
<IfDefine INFO>

LoadModule status_module modules/mod_status.so

</IfDefine>
```

that should be:

```
<IfDefine STATUS>

LoadModule status_module modules/mod_status.so

</IfDefine>
```

because /etc/apache2/modules.d/00_mod_status.conf contains the following requirement:

```
<IfDefine STATUS>

<IfModule status_module>
```

where the first line requires "-D STATUS" parameter in /etc/conf.d/apache2

and the second line requires "-D INFO" parameter in /etc/conf.d/apache2

however you should probably be aware that the munin plugin apache_accesses uses a http://127.0.0.1:80/server-info?auto query that is not supported by the required info_module.

but by changing the following line in /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/apache_accesses:

```
my $URL = exists $ENV{'url'} ? $ENV{'url'} : "http://127.0.0.1:%d/server-info?auto";
```

to

```
my $URL = exists $ENV{'url'} ? $ENV{'url'} : "http://127.0.0.1:%d/server-status?auto";
```

will make the munin plugin apache_accesses work.

----------

